# places to hunt!!!???



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

times sure have changed its really hard to find a good place to hunt anymore. the private farm i had permission to hunt has been lost to a family dispute due to the owner being ill with alziemers disease and the kids are fighting over money and property so no more hunting. bummer. i have been all over talking to farmers and not a one wants to give permission to hunt anything. i have heard all sorts of reasons why, like live stock being shot, poaching, littering, driving through fields , and many others , are there really that many bad hunters out there ? i am seriously considering giving up. i mostly rabbit hunt i do deer hunt but i go to my moms farm in southern ohio for gun season and i bow hunt there too. but its just too far to drive for a morning of running the beagle i go to the public hunting areas but due to having a dog shot a few years ago i stayed away from the public hunting areas for a while. i just started going to public land again this year but havent had much luck. well im gonna keep knocking on doors and maybe i'll get lucky and get permission to hunt. well im done complaining, catch you all later.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I hear ya, Man. I've approached 5 landowners recently. Three of them simply said, "No" and two took my phone number promising to call me. I'm still waiting  I thought I had a pretty good sales pitch with a smiling 9 year-old boy wanting to find some squirrels and rabbits.

The public land nearest to me is the pits. Nothing moving out there.

It doesn't help that I live in a County (Miami) where the County Park systems own the best land and the rest is thinly scattered. If you haven't known the landowners for a long time, you're not going to get in.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I was 0 for 10 in trying to get some private land permission. I finally gave up. Funny story.....I tried to get permission over the summer and nothing panned out. Well, school starts and a student in one of my classes says, "You were the guy who wanted to hunt our land" (like I was satan or something) "My mom and I hate hunting!" 

Definately tough to find good places to hunt. There are some places, but usually run into too many other people or have to drive further than I want.


----------

